# Topics > Arts > Music >  Karakuri playing music robots, ROHM Co., Ltd., Kyoto, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - ROHM Co., Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

ROHM Semiconductor @ CEATEC 2015: Karakuri playing music robots

Published on Oct 6, 2015




> Karakuri playing music robots - collaborate with Yukai-kogaku.
> ROHM Semiconductor's Karakuri playing music robot demo at CEATEC JAPAN 2015 exhibition. Six wooden mechanical robots will move around playing music like Xylophone band controlled by Lazurite Sub-GHz and accelerometer.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 7, 2015

----------

